# Installing a new toilet flange - before or after tiling



## WoodmanFL (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a 4" stub for the new toilet. Should I wait to cut it off until after I put the tile down?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

tile --> grout --> set flange --> set fixture


----------



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

Are you tiling ontop of the concrete slab? 

1) Dry-fit flange and install tile
2) Grout
3) Install flange, anchor to concrete
4) Profit
5) Install toilet.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I prefer to set the flange to the concrete and tile around it---Here's why--

No need to drill through the porcelain tile--no possibility that the flange will be to high and hit the bottom of the toilet ---

I do bathrooms---flush to the tile has never been a problem--but on top of the tile has been on many occasions. 

You must decide---most books will tell you to place the flange on top of the finished floor--
I speak only from personal experience--Mike---


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

my vote is for on top of the tile


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Here we go again; the on-top or level debate. Last time the winner was level if I remember correctly.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It never ends----


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I vote for on top. :thumbup:
And in your case it looks like you'll need an inside flange


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

the debate never ends...on the concrete..or on the tile... you decide either way it will work...:yes:


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

On the tile on the tile on the tile on the tile no no wait on the cement on the cement the cement on no wait the tile……….:huh::wink::laughing:


----------

